# ¿Cuál de estos compro?



## Iván T. (Nov 9, 2007)

Debido a que este subforo es usualmente navegado por gente que trabaja reparando estos aparatos, o que posee amplios conocimientos sobre sistemas de sonido. hago esta consulta, espero que no me lo tomen a mal. ¿Cuál de estos me recomendarían comprar? Me comentaron que la marca influye mucho en sistemas de sonido, tanto en calidad como durabilidad. No lo dudo, pero ¿cúal es la mejor? 

Tengo pensado gastar entre $ 800 y $ 1000 (pesos argentinos) en un sistema de estos, soy de *Rosario* (Santa Fe, Argentina). Los productos y sus respectivos precios son de Garbarino, si alguien conoce un local con mejores precios por favor hagamelo saber ^^. Gracias de antemano.

*HOME THEATRE HITPLUS HTDA-230* - $ 749.00








+ más información..



* HOME THEATRE SONY HT-DDW680* - $ 999.00







Potencia. Potencia RMS: 600W. Características Generales. Decodificador 5.1. Control Remoto.
Amplificador digital S-Master de 6 canales. 5 Parlantes satelitales de 1 vía. 1 Sub-Woofer pasivo de 20cm y 100W. Dolby® Pro-Logic II, Dolby® Digital y DTS®. Digital Cinema Sound(tm). "Digital Cinema Auto-calibration" para configuración del sistema en el ambiente. Función "Multi Stereo" (LINK para Múltiples Parlantes). Entrada Óptica x 1 y Coaxial Digital x 1. Entrada de audio analógica x 4. Salida para auriculares.
Origen: Malasia
+ más información..



*HOME THEATER SAMSUNG HT-Q9* - $ 899.00







Potencia. Potencia RMS: 180W. Características Generales. Decodificador 5.1. Formatos: DivX / MP3 / WMA / JPEG / DVD+R / DVD+RW / CD / CD-R / CD-RW / VCD / SVCD. Normas de video: NTSC-PAL.
Excelente diseño moderno. Amplificador digital. Sistema de sonido surround. Escaneo progresivo. Compatibilidad con MPG4.
Origen: China
+ más información..



*HOME THEATRE NOBLEX HT-1105 USB* - $ 779.00







Características Generales. Decodificador 5.1. Control Remoto. Formatos: DVD / DVD/R / DVD/RW / VCD / SVCD / MPEG4 / MP3 / WMA / CD / CD/R / JPEG.
Puerto USB. Slot para tarjetas SD/MMC/MS. Salida de video coaxial / digital / videocomponente.
+ más información


----------



## ciri (Nov 9, 2007)

A mi me gusta el SONY, por ahi es mas que anda por capricho, pero tengo ya varios productos de la gama, y suelen ser compatibles entre ellos.

Pero creo que a esa altura, malos, no ahí, vas a tener pequeñas diferencias, que van a ser mas grandes o chicas, dependiendo tus gustos.


----------



## Iván T. (Nov 9, 2007)

Mmm mirá, el Sony tiene 600W RMS de potencia, en eso le gana a todos. Pero no es realmente un Home Theatre sino un Sintoamplificador, porque no reproduce DVD ni MP3's, por lo que tendria que comprar otro DVD por separado, o tal vez conectar la PC al mismo.

Ahora, lo que yo quiero lograr es tener todos mis equipos interconectados: PC, TV, HomeTheatre+DVD, PS2.

Es decir, 

PC: 
Quiero poder utilizar el Home Theatre como sistema de sonido, mediante la salida de audio 7.1 del motherboard.
Quiero poder utilizar el TV como monitor extra para eventos ocasionales, ya sea ver un video o jugar algún juego.

PS2 y DVD:
Utilizar el Home Theater como sistema de audio, y el TV como pantalla.

TV:
Tener la posibilidad de utilizar el Home Theater como sistema de audio, pero no me importa demasiado ya que no suelo mirar mucha TV por cable.
Pero, tiene que contar con entradas de video para la PC (S-Video), la PS2 (RCA o VideoComp), y el DVD (RCA o VideoComp).

Home Theater:
Lo debería poder utilizar para escuchar música, en caso de que traiga esta funcionalidad. Pero lo que realmente me importa es que cuente con la cantidad suficiente de entradas auxiliares de sonido:
PC (Salida 7.1, aunque solamente utilizaría 5.1.)
DVD (Salida 5.1/Coaxil/Optica)
PS2 (Salida 5.1/Coaxil/Optica)


----------



## ciri (Nov 9, 2007)

Si si, te entiendo, pero piensa, que la ps2 reproduce DVD, ya no necesitarias una lectora de dvd.

Con la pc podes reproducir MP3.

y sigo poniéndole mas énfasis a la integración y compatibilidad de las cosas.

pude ser que salga un poco mas caro,


----------



## Danielv (Nov 9, 2007)

La verdad es que el SONY es el que se ve fino y aparte 600 rms no es cualkier cosa. aunque yo dije personalmente que mas nunca comprare algo que sea solamente comercial, sino tratar de hacer algo con los conocimiento que se tienen sobre esto. claro que hasta cierto punto.


----------



## DIODICO (Dic 15, 2007)

hola mira yo te recomiendo el sony por lo siguiente:
tiene 600 w rms, que no es poco, ademas tiene conector hdmi, que quiero decir, que con la hdtv o tv de alta definicion puedes disfrutar de programas en multical ac3, tiene multiples tecnologias en audio como el dts, dts ex, el dolby y puedes convertir cualquier señal de audio en 5.1 ya sean estereo o dolby 2ch, el precio es elevado pero si te gusta el buen sonido y la alta potencia ; sony gana por tres cuerpos.

si tienes dudas te espero.

PD: el samsun tiene un problema que se proteje y repararlo es un precio elevado.

los otros son pura mula( malos)

chau


----------



## Dano (Dic 15, 2007)

DIODICO dijo:
			
		

> hola mira yo te recomiendo el sony por lo siguiente:
> tiene 600 w rms,



Eso me lo replantearía.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about9113.html

Saludos


----------



## DIODICO (Dic 15, 2007)

el sony tiene ventajas, en cuanto a reproduccion de peliculas, ya que es reconocido por implementar el sonido en las mejores salas de cine, ademas de contar con el digital cinema sound, que recra con perfecta nitidez y claridad los sonidos. esta tecnologia exclusiva de sony te ofrece 3 modos de sonido ambiental studio A; studio B y studio C.

el studio A :  especial para filmes de dramas y dialogos.

el studio B :  especial para peliculas de accion.

el studio C :  genial para musicales.

estos recrean a la perfeccion los sonidos de los flimes, al igual que un cine real, estoen la comodidad de tu hogar sin ajustes complicados:


----------



## jechu094 (Dic 23, 2007)

si ya tienes dvd te recomendaria el sony un poco caro pero 600wrms y marca SONY no son cualquier cosa aunque uno de los que me convencio fue el sansung por su compativilidad pero si lo quieres no es potencia sino calidad compra el sansung


----------



## electro-nico (Dic 30, 2007)

El sony se ve muy bien. ademas es el mas potente y tiene un mui buen amplificador. pero en realidad ninguno tira la potencia que dice por ejemplo una discoteca maneja unos 300w reales y esos sony estaran tirando 30w reales pero es una bestialidad!


----------

